# Rain & Snow Clothing



## rochem (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey all,

Apologies if this has been posted before, but I did a search and couldn't come up with anything. It's pretty cold and wet in New York around this time of year, and I've been doing a lot of outdoor work lately (something about a Superb Owl I believe), and I'm realizing that I need some better outdoor clothing to work in. I've seen people wearing everything from a cheap hoodie to full-body waterproof coveralls, but I'm curious if anyone here has any thoughts.

Does anyone have a good product they like? Whether coveralls, shirts, windbreakers, jackets, or whatever you use to combat the cold and/or rain?


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 4, 2014)

You can't go wrong with a nice collection of Carhart cold weather gear. I have this v-neck 1/4 zip sweatshirt which is partially water repellent. It's warm and dry even in a light rain.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 4, 2014)

I start with underarmour cold gear for a base layer. Then jeans, a long sleeve shirt, a fleece, and a carhartt coat work well for me, and I have some carhartt bibs if it's really cold. Lots of layers is good while I'm working so I can add or remove stuff easily if I get to hot or cold.


----------



## zmb (Feb 4, 2014)

Wool Socks make everything better. Whenever I buy them, they come in couple different weights depending on how much insulating power you need. Also will insulate when wet and just plain comfortable to wear around the house.


----------



## venuetech (Feb 4, 2014)

http://www.grundens.com/ 
For Rain
Carharts for cold. they also have rain gear

Xtratuf for boots


----------



## SteveB (Feb 4, 2014)

Carhart is good rugged stuff, all the outdoors construction workers wear this stuff. A lot of the film and location folks seem to like either North Face or Columbia as both have a better selection of assorted outerwear with different liners and options (then Carhart)

If you have access to Work-N-Gear stores, they sell Carhart, as do a number of Army/Navy stores in Manhattan. Do a zip code search.

For general outdoor clothing (North face, Columbia, Marmot, etc...) Tent & Trails on Park Row in Manhattan has a great selection, as does Paragon Sporting Goods on Broadway at 17 St. Easterm Mt. Sports has 2 locations in Manhattan, as well as REI at 303 Lafayette St. If you have a car head to Campmor in Paramus, NJ, on Rt 17 (closed Sundays). They have the largest selection of the hiker outdoor stuff in the area, including good prices on house brand.

I'm partial to either NF or Columbia. The Columbia Bugaboo series that has a waterproof shell with a zip in Polartec liner is nice stuff and often on sale at Models.

Pretty much anybody's polypropylene lightweight long underwear works, UnderArmor, or the house brands at EMS or REI or Work-N-Gear. Then jeans and a Polartec sweater add the next layer. Then the outer jaclets with zip in liners.

Hats are whatever you like, the polypro stuff in various thicknesses. Balaclava's are the warmest as they keep your neck warm. For hands I like a set of polypro glove liners then a waterproof pair of ski gloves.

For boots my current favorite are Dunham brand Thinsulate Gore-Tex hiking boots as they come in 4E widths.

You can get a lot of this stuff mail order as well. Cabela's is one source, they have good house stuff. Also discount outdoor wear at Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## Footer (Feb 4, 2014)

SteveB said:


> Easterm Mt. Sports has 2 locations in Manhattan, as well as REI at 303 Lafayette St. If you have a car head to Campmor in Paramus, NJ, on Rt 17 (closed Sundays). They have the largest selection of the hiker outdoor stuff in the area, including good prices on house brand.
> 
> I'm partial to either NF or Columbia. The Columbia Bugaboo series that has a waterproof shell with a zip in Polartec liner is nice stuff and often on sale at Models.



EMS without a doubt. Their house brand is better then their branded stuff. Get a good baselayer. Stack a nice fleece on that. Go from there. Layers are your friend. If you can climb the high peaks or ski in -10 with it, you can pull a gig with it.


----------

